# [Installation] modem non-détécter ( non resolu )

## Catjine

Bonjour, 

J'ai suivi l'installation pas à pas de gentoo avec la doc et je suis arriver au point ou l'on doit creer le lien virtuel "linux" dans /usr/src/ donc j'ai fait : 

cd /usr/src/ 

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux

ensuite j'essaie 

cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig

çà me reponds : no such file or directory 

un ls . me retourne qui a que le lien linux dans le dossier /src

que faire  :Question: 

ps : a ce stade ma carte reseau est reconnue mais g pas pu effectuer un ping positifs vers le net donc pas eu la possibilite de faire un emerge d'une source :/

 :Mad: Last edited by Catjine on Fri Sep 10, 2004 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

oui mais sans source pas de noyu donc il faut que tu la fasses marcher avant.

à moins qu'il y ait moyen de récupérer ds sources par grp mais je sais pas comment ça marche: stage1 power

----------

## didzzzz17

Salut !

Si tu n'as pas installé de source, il est fort probable que le dossier /usr/src/ soit vide. Et créer un lien vers un dossier linux-2.6.8-gentoo qui n'existe pas ne changera rien. Selon moi la solution serai d'installer les sources d'un noyaux.

Comment se fait la connection à internet ? il y a une passerelle ? le modem est connecté directement ?

vérifie ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net

----------

## kernelsensei

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Merci.

----------

## Talosectos

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> J'ai suivi l'installation pas à pas de gentoo avec la doc et je suis arriver au point ou l'on doit creer le lien virtuel "linux" dans /usr/src/ donc j'ai fait : 
> 
> cd /usr/src/ 
> ...

 

Donc ta commande 

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux
```

 as du te renvoyer une erreur si tu n'as pas fait de emerge d'une source.

Sinon la commande est

```
ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## Catjine

Merci de rÃ©pondre si vite et particulierement je tient a remercier les membres de rÃ©agir si rapidement ce qui est pas souvent le cas d'autres forum dont je citerai pas les noms et qui nous importune en aucuns cas !

Bref , 

J'ai donc vÃ©rifier /etc/conf.d/net   :Arrow:   il est vide   :Confused:   ...

j'ai essayer la commande dÃ©crite ci dessus 

```
ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux
```

Ã§Ã  me retourne Ã©videment :   :Arrow:   ln : creating symbolic link ' /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo' to ' /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo' : read only file system

Pour ce qui de mon modem voila quelques expliquations : 

- Modem cable haut dÃ©bit "4 Mb/sec" (MOTORALA SB5100E surf board cable modem)  :Arrow:  avec dhcp ( attribution automatique d'ip de mon FAI )

- ConnectÃ© du pc par port ETHERNET intÃ©grer Ã  ma carte-mÃ©re reliÃ© par RJ-45 croisÃ© sur le modem ( possibilitÃ© de le connecter en USB mais bon   :Wink:   bof quoi   :Exclamation:  ) 

Remarques : 

J'ai effectuer les operations suivantes pour ce dernier sur gentoo : 

 :Arrow:   detection dhcpd 

```
 dhcpcd eth0 
```

qui me retourne pas d'erreurs mais qui m'invite a vÃ©rifier par ifconfig si tout va bien, ce que j'ai fait . Voici le resultat de ' ifconfig '

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr FE:FD:00:00:00:00  
> 
>           BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> 
>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> ...

 

Donc voilÃ  je suis un peu bloquer sur ce coups lÃ    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> j'ai essayer la commande dÃ©crite ci dessus 
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo /usr/src/linux
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

donnes nous ton fstab !

et que te donne la commande 

```
mount
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Catjine

Tout à bord, j'ai changer le thread  du post   :Wink: 

bon pour le " mount " 

```
tmpfs on / type tmpfs ( rw)

none on /dev type dev fs (rw)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

/newroot /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /mnt/lcdrom type iso9660 (ro)

/dev/loop/0 on /mnt/livecd type squashfs (ro)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) 
```

et pour le fstab, je c pas c'est quoi   :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> Tout à bord, j'ai changer le thread  du post  
> 
> bon pour le " mount " 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je pige pas la, t'es sur le liveCD ? il est ou /mnt/gentoo ?

----------

## Catjine

rectification   :Exclamation: 

mon /etc/config.d/net a pour option sans # 

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

alors, oui je suis sur le livecd vu que ma connection internet ne se fait pas et  /mnt/gentoo bha si je fait 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo 
```

 bhein j'arrive dans son rep   :Confused: 

alors mon fstab contient sans les  #

```
none /proc   proc  defautfs  00

tmpfs /  tmpfs  defaults 00
```

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as suivi la doc ?

pour commencer, il faut monter la partition dediee a la gentoo

```
mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/gentoo
```

je dis ca, car dans ton resultat de 

```
mount
```

 je ne vois pas gentoo !

----------

## Catjine

donc je viens de faire 

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo
```

reponse :  *Quote:*   

>  can't create lock file /etc/mtab~3494 : no space left on device ( use -n flag to override ) 

 

donc je fais 

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo -n
```

reponse :  *Quote:*   

>  mount : /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/gentoo busy

 

----------

## kernelsensei

```
df -h
```

 donne quoi ? sinon, t'as mis quelquechose dans /mnt/gentoo ? (extrait la tarball dans /mnt/gentoo sans monter la partoche par erreur peut etre ?)

----------

## Catjine

```
df -h
```

renvoi  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                       SIZE  |  USED| AVAIL | USE |  MOUTED ON
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

 

dans /mnt/gentoo il y a : 

lost+found

ps : j'ai suivi la doc de à jusqu'au point de menuconfig et par deux reprise d'install donc bon je c pas ou j'ai fait une erreur   :Crying or Very sad:  

----------

## kernelsensei

lost+found ? la partition est montee alors ?

----------

## Catjine

bha g fait comme dans la doc 

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

----------

## Catjine

mais now qu'on en parle il y aurait pas fallut faire 

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo
```

 :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, au lieu de taper mount pour lister ce qui est monte, tu vas faire un 

```
cat /proc/mounts
```

 d'ailleurs chez moi j'ai un lien 

```
/etc/mtab -> /proc/mounts
```

 comme ca, meme si le FS est en read-only, j'ai toujours le resultat de la commande 

```
mount
```

 a jour  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> mais now qu'on en parle il y aurait pas fallut faire 
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Mais c'est ce que tu as fait plus haut non ?

c'est toi qui connais tes disques, pas moi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Catjine

```
cat /proc/mounts 
```

repond  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rootfs /  rootfs rw 0 0
> 
> none /dev  devfs rw 0 0
> ...

 

----------

## Catjine

je viens d'essayer knoppix sur un pc qui tourne avec xp pour voir ce que donne la resolution dhcpcd avec et çà a fonctionner je pouvais envoyer des paquets sur le net   :Laughing: 

Bon donc la je vais tenter de désactiver le port ethernet de ma carte-mere et y installer la meme carte ethernet que sur le pc le dhcpd fonctionnait et voir si c'etait çà    :Wink: 

je te tiens au courant

----------

## Catjine

apres avoir passer de longues heure sur la totalité des etapes de la doc j'en suis arriver a l'etape genkernel et pour avoir comm resultat un compiled failed

c un systeme de barbu gentoo , je pense que je vais chercher autre chose franchement ....

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> apres avoir passer de longues heure sur la totalité des etapes de la doc j'en suis arriver a l'etape genkernel et pour avoir comm resultat un compiled failed
> 
> c un systeme de barbu gentoo , je pense que je vais chercher autre chose franchement ....

 

Evite genkernel, fais toi un kernel a la main, c'est mieux !

et bon, barbus, barbus ... hum, un petit bouc alors ...

----------

## Catjine

voila g réussi avec "genkernel" a compiler le noyau ce matin ( je viens juste de lire ton message ) et çà m'as dit compilitation success full ou un truc du genre je c plus ...

bref g unmount comme le dit la doc par contre g pas su faire /sbin/lilo 

sbin is a directory çà m'as dit ....

 g rebooter sans le cd et le resultat fut : 

systeme is missing _ 

 :Question: 

je c plus koi faire la   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Catjine

bon voila kernel compiler et lilo aussi

j'ai enfin un systeme bootable par contre j'ai toujours pas reussi a detecter mes cartes reseaux 

quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

j'ai essayer les conseils de la doc mais en vain   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## scout

 *Catjine wrote:*   

> c un systeme de barbu gentoo , je pense que je vais chercher autre chose franchement ....

 

[Complètement off] mais non, il n'y a pas que yuk qui utilise gentoo   :Laughing: 

[EDIT] sinon pour la carte réseau il faut que tu compiles le support pour ta carte réseau dans le noyau. ça se trouve dans Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

si tu ne sais pas quoi compiler, donne nous le modèle de ta carte mère

pour vérifier que ta carte réseau est détectée fais un ifconfig -a en root, et tu devrais voir un eth0 (et un eth1 si t'as 2 cartes réseau)

----------

## Catjine

```

# ifconfig -a

Lo         

         Link encap : local loop back

         inet addr: 127.0.0.1 MASK : 255.0.0.0

         inet 6 addr : : 1/128 Scope : host

         UPLOOPBACK RUNNING MTU : 16436 METRIC : 1 

         RX packets : 0 errors : 0 dropped : 0 overruns : 0 frame : 0 

         TX packets : 0 errors : 0 dropped : 0 overruns : 0 carrier : 0

         Collisions : 0 txqueuelen : 0

         RX bytes : 0 ( 0.0 b)  Tx bytes : 0 ( 0.0 b )

Sit0 

 

         Link encap : IPV6-in-IPV4

         NOARP MTU: 1480 METRIC: 1

         RX packets : 0 errors : 0 dropped : 0 overruns : 0 frame : 0 

         TX packets : 0 errors : 0 dropped : 0 overruns : 0 carrier : 0

         Collisions : 0 txqueuelen : 0

         RX bytes : 0 ( 0.0 b)  Tx bytes : 0 ( 0.0 b )

#

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   Pourquoi elles ne s'appellent pas eth0 & eth1   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> sinon pour la carte réseau il faut que tu compiles le support pour ta carte réseau dans le noyau. ça se trouve dans Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)
> 
> si tu ne sais pas quoi compiler, donne nous le modèle de ta carte mère 

 

bon j'énumere mes composants : 

GFX   :Arrow:  Nvidia Gforce4 440 mx

Mother board   :Arrow:  KT4V KT400  :Exclamation:  port ethernet intégrer ( avec lequel je desire connecter mon modem CABLE )

Carte ethernet 10/100 Mbits  :Arrow:  D-Link DFE 530TX PCI Fast ethernet adapter  :Exclamation:   ( avec laquelle je désire partager ma connection internet vers un poste windows xp qui possede aussi une D-Link )

Carte audio   :Arrow:  intégrée à la carte-mére ( avec desktop theater 5.1 )

Graveur CD  :Arrow:  ASUS 56X

AGP   :Arrow:  4X

CPU  :Arrow:  AMD Athlon xp 2400 ( 2000 Mhz )

Imprimante  :Arrow:  HP Deskjet 710 C parralelle ( laquelle devra etre partagée de Gentoo vers le poste XP windows de par le reseau )

trackball usb

Webcam  :Arrow:  Quickcam 4000 pro usb 

Voila c tout 

ps : j'ai déjà emerge 

nvidia-glx

nvidia-kernel

 :Exclamation:   :Arrow:   mais j'ai eu un soucis d'emerge avec 

ufed

iptables

x-term-191.bz2

et pour installer le tout j'ai du connecter le disk avec le systeme gentoo sur le pc actuel ou j'ecris ( avec le live cd sinon la connection se fait pas pour les emerge depuis le kernel compiler booter )

----------

## Catjine

 :Question:   personnes   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *scout wrote:*   

>  *Catjine wrote:*   c un systeme de barbu gentoo , je pense que je vais chercher autre chose franchement .... 
> 
> [Complètement off] mais non, il n'y a pas que yuk qui utilise gentoo  
> 
> 

 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL tu craques scout   :Wink: 

----------

## Catjine

plus personnes ne désire m'aider   :Question: 

----------

## kernelsensei

elles ne s'appellent pas eth0 et eth1 car ce que tu vois c'est pas tes cartes reseau, mais lo (loopback) et une aute interface IPV6-in-IPV4 pour l'ipv6

t'es sur d'avoir mis les bons modules dans le kernel ?

donne ton fichier de config du kernel pour qu'on y jette un oeil (et qu'on le reprenne apres !)

----------

## Catjine

il se trouve ou et lequel est-ce ?

----------

## kernelsensei

j'ai trouve ca en faisant des recherches :

 *Quote:*   

>  Use the via-rhine driver to get this card to work. For the DFE-530TX+, use the 8139too driver.

 

donc fais moi :

```
zgrep 8139TOO  /proc/config.gz

zgrep RHINE  /proc/config.gz
```

si t'as pas de config.gz, effectue un grep a la place de zgrep sur /usr/src/linux/.config

donne moi le resultat !

----------

## Catjine

j'ai effectuer 

```
grep /usr/src/linux/.config
```

et çà donne aucun résultat ou alors la commande a besoin de temps mais la çà me semble long quand même apres 30 min ...

pourtant 

```
#locate .config 

# /usr/src/linux-2.4.26-gentoo-r9

 
```

donc g essayer le grep vers ce rep et c'est pareil   :Rolling Eyes: 

le zgrep ne fonctionne pas chez moi apparament   :Exclamation: 

----------

